
A list of exactly what minimalists own - stervy
https://medium.com/the-minimalist/so-what-do-minimalists-own-fe9b833e6c6f
======
djsumdog
I wrote this a few years back on living out of two bags for 11 months:

[http://khanism.org/perspective/minimalism/](http://khanism.org/perspective/minimalism/)

A lot of people commented that they were hoping I'd mention what was in the
bags. So the next time I took off, I did a video instead:

[http://khanism.org/perspective/return-to-
minimalism/](http://khanism.org/perspective/return-to-minimalism/)

~~~
stervy
Wow, that's awesome! I'm going to PM you :)

